

Critical Flaw IDed in ZigBee Smart Home Devices - JoshuaRedmond
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/07/critical-flaw-ided-in-zigbee-smart-home-devices/

======
baldeagle
The flaw isn't in zigbee persay, but more in how manufacturers are
implementing it. In their desire to have easy interoperability, they are
allowing attackers the same ease of access. Not unlike early ICQ where
spoofing was easy and rampant.

